# mots étrangers dans un texte en français - guillemets, italique ou romain ?



## zazap

Bonjour!
J'aimerais avoir votre opinion. J'ai vu le titre 
*Parque Els Filtres*
traduit en français par
*Parc "Els Filtres",*
en italique et entre guillemets.

Le nom du parc, en catalan, qui signifie "les filtres", n'a pas été traduit. On indique, par les guillemets, qu'il s'agit de mots étrangers. Mais le nom du parc n'est-il pas un nom propre? Est-il nécessaire d'indiquer qu'il s'agit de mots étrangers?

Pourrait-on écrire
*Parc Els Filtres*
?
Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout d'abord, c'est l'*italique* qui sert à indiquer les mots étrangers et non les guillemets. Ensuite, il faudrait éviter autant que faire se peut de mettre entre guillemets un texte qui est déjà en italique. Enfin, dans le cas présent, je pense qu'il est préférable de mettre le nom du parc en italique pour bien faire prendre conscience au lecteur francophone que ce sont des mots étrangers qui ne se prononcent pas comme en français. Donc :

Dans le parc _Els Filtres_, il y a de belles pelouses.


----------



## zazap

Maître Capello said:


> Tout d'abord, c'est l'*italique* qui sert à indiquer les mots étrangers et non les guillemets.



J'aimerais bien que tout soit aussi clair, mais (et je cite la banque de dépannage linguistique de l'office de la langue française du Québec):

"Dans l’usage, il y a souvent concurrence entre l’italique et les guillemets dans certains emplois, par exemple pour les citations, les mots étrangers, les néologismes et les titres d’œuvres. Pour éviter la confusion, il importe, à l’intérieur d’un même document, d’adopter une règle et de s’y tenir. Si le texte est écrit à la main, on peut guillemeter ou souligner ce qui serait en italique dans un texte imprimé."

Merci pour tes conseils!


----------



## Anaïsss

Bonjour tout le monde!

Pourriez-vous me dire comment écrire les terme venant d'une langue étrangère dans un texte français. Par exemple, l'auteur que je traduis parle de deux marques de produits anglais: Marmite et Vegemite. Dois-je mettre des guillemets et écrire les termes en italique? Ou y a-t-il une autre solution?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lutshow

Bonjour

Je dirai de les écrire en italique!

Je cite Wikipédia, je sais pas trop si ça se fait ici :


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italique_(typographie)#Usages
> En typographie française l’italique s’applique :
> • aux citations en langue étrangère,
> [...]
> L’italique s’applique aux passages en langue étrangère — par rapport à la langue principale du texte — y compris  les  dialectes ou les mots s’écartant du langage courant comme l’argot  et  les noms scientifiques.
> [...]


----------



## Anaïsss

Donc je ne mets pas de guillemets! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Alex5512

Bonjour Cyber-Bouées de Sauvetages Amicales!

Voilà, j'écris ce long teste en français et il m'arrive d'y glisser des termes soit anglais, soit grecs (en cyrillic) et ne sais pas si je dois les mettre en valeur, soit les noyer dans la masse...

Le cas présent:

  "Coiffée d’un dôme rose, de près, (l'église) Saint Bart paraît sortir tout droit des Contes des Mille et Une Nuits. Avec les tours de la _General Electric_ derrière elle et le bâtiment de la _Mutual of America_ juste en face, de l’autre côté de Park Avenue, il règne dans cet endroit une atmosphère surréaliste."


et encore: 

"Le mur en face de moi est orné d’un poster panoramique des _Crazy Mountains(1)_ flanqué des deux côtés de publicités de _Coca Cola Light_ et d’une paire de têtes de bisons empaillées qui me fixent de leurs yeux vitreux."

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Je m'y perds, d'autaut plus que j'en ai toute une série car plusieurs des chapitres de mon bouquins se passent entre autre à New York...

Merci de bien vouloir m'apporter vos lumières!

Cordialement et fidèlement,
(1) Chaîne de montagnes dans les Rocheuses, dans l'État du Montana, USA. 
Alex5512


----------



## Donaldos

Utiliser pour ces termes le même style que pour le reste du texte semble indiquer qu'ils sont totalement intégrés par le narrateur. A l'inverse, l'italique me semble en faire ressortir (exagérément pour certains termes ?) le caractère étranger.

L'effet sur le lecteur ne sera vraisemblablement pas le même. En définitive, c'est à l'auteur de faire ce choix.


----------



## Alex5512

Merci Donaldos !
Vos suggestions me sont toujours d'une grande aide!
Mais vous, lesquels de ces termes préféreriez-vous voir en italiques, par exemple ? Pour ma part, à l'exception de Coca Cola Light, l'italique me semble justifié pour tous les autres termes déjà en italiques... N'êtes-vous pas d'accord? Je ne veux pas que mon texte soit truffé de mots en italiques, de phrases entre guillemets, de notes de bas de pages, même si certains sont nécessaires. à cet égard, je serai plutôt minimaliste. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ton texte, comme il s'agit de noms propres d'entreprise, de marque ou géographiques, je les écrirais en romain car l'italique alourdirait inutilement la lecture, d'autant plus qu'ils commencent par une majuscule. Il est donc préférable selon moi de ne pas surcharger inutilement le texte puisqu'il est déjà clair qu'il ne s'agit pas de mots usuels.

Remarque : Si en revanche _Crazy Mountains_ faisait référence non pas à la chaîne de montagnes, mais par exemple à une attraction foraine, je l'écrirais en italique pour bien montrer justement que ce n'est pas le sens premier du terme.


----------



## Alex5512

Il faudrait inventer ces forums s'ils n'existaient pas! Merci Maître Capello! Je profite encore une dernière fois de vos savoirs ainsi que de ceux de Donaldos, qui semblent inépuisables. Alors voilà! J'ai une phrase ainsi qu'un paragraphe qui me posent des problèmes, toujours pour savoir s'il faut que je mette en certains temes en italiques et ceux que je peux laisser en romain. La première phrase est la suivante:
 Avant de quitter le restaurant, nous avons demandé à notre serveur de faire emballer nos restes et de les mettre dans des _doggy bags_[1] 
 [1] Littéralement, sac à toutou. Il est très courant aux États-Unis de demander de faire emballer les restes des repas dans des sacs à emporter.





Le contexte de la seconde phrase est une totémisation d'un jeune amérindien, à la fin du XVIIIè siécle, dans les montagnes Rocheuses: Chaque terme pour lequel j'ai un doute est précisé par une note en bas de page. Parfois, je mets ce mot en italique, parfois, en romain... Qu'en pensez-vous?

  — Sur l’Île de la Tortue[1], le saule est l’arbre de l’amour.

  Le grand chaman se tient droit, bras croisés, face à ses assistants, nus sous les étoiles. Ils ont retiré leurs mocassins et dénoué leurs peaux de cerfs pour être vulnérables devant les Puissances. Immobile, son visage paraît gravé dans du bois, creusé par le vent de nombreux hivers. Pendant un instant, ses yeux rient. Puis, exhalant doucement, il rejette la tête en arrière et observe les motifs qui scintillent dans le ciel. Avant, on l’appelait Cheval Taché, mais à présent il est Celui Qui Verse l’Eau. Ses hommes et lui ont les pommettes hautes, les cheveux noirs, exceptionnellement longs. Par crainte de perdre son _puha_[2], il n’a jamais peigné les siens. Au fil des années, ils ont poussé de manière si sauvage et désordonnée, qu’il doit les porter dans une boîte. À présent, ils sont enroulés autour de son bras.
  — Il plie avec grâce et ne se brise pas facilement, dit-il.
  Ses yeux enjoués les regardent l’un après l’autre, avant de se fixer sur le jeune initié.
  — En outre, il pousse près de la rivière, à cause de la relation spéciale qu’il entretient avec l’eau. C’est pourquoi le Peuple l’a choisi pour construire l’_inipi*[3]*_.
  Il s’incline respectueusement devant la hutte sans fenêtre, faite en osier.
Le jour où Pied Agile découvrit le petit dôme, à l’aube de sa Marche sur Terre[4], il l’avait prise pour une formidable excroissance du sol, comme si Terre Mère était enceinte d’un géant 
 [1] Pour les Indiens des montagnes Rocheuses, l’Île de la Tortue est le monde qu’ils habitent.

[2] Force universelle que les chamans utilisent.

[3] La hutte de sudation est une cérémonie amérindienne de soins et de purification. La vapeur produite par l’eau versée sur des pierres chauffées à blanc unit chaque participant aux éléments du monde à l’intérieur du ventre de la Terre Mère que représente la hutte.

[4] À sa naissance.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

J'écrirais ces termes comme toi : tous les mots communs étrangers en italique, a fortiori si ce sont des mots obscurs comme _puha_ ou _inipi_, mais les noms propres ou débutant par une majuscule en romain (donc : _doggy bags, puha, inipi_, mais : l'île de la Tortue, sa Marche sur Terre).

P.S.: En français, il faut une minuscule à _île_, même si ce terme est suivi d'un nom propre.


----------



## Alex5512

Merci, Maître Capello. Toutes vos suggestions sont excellentes. Je vais de ce pas généraliser vos suggestions à la totalité de mon manuscrit. Merci mille fois! Et à bientôt!
Alex5512


----------



## Maïté73

Bonsoir! 

sur "Le guide du rédacteur" (site canadien) http://btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/redac-chap?lang=fra&lettr=chapsect5&info0=5#zz5, je lis :
"Les mots empruntés aux langues étrangères et non adoptés par l’usage se mettent en général en italique"

Dans ce cas, dois-je écrire par exemple : "Située à environ 832 mètres d’altitude, _Galera_ est entourée par le mont _Sagra_ et les massifs et parcs naturels de _Castril, Cazorla, Baza, Maria-Los Vélez_." ou cela est tout à fait inutile?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## tilt

Bonsoir,

Il ne s'agit pas ici de "mots", mais de nom propres, qui n'ont donc à mon avis pas de raison d'être mis en italique, d'autant qu'ils ne ressemblent en rien à des mots français.


----------



## Beemouse

Bonjour,

Dans un texte d'exposition, l'auteur parle des chain-gangs USA dans les années 1920.
Je penses que 'chain-gang' doit être en italiques, étant des mots étrangers, mais le correcteur n'est pas d'accord.
QU'en pensez-vous?
Voici un exemple de phrase : 

Le chain gang (chaînes de forçats) est le nom donné à des prisonniers enchaînés les uns aux autres et contraints d'effectuer des travaux difficiles.

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je mettrais aussi ce nom anglais en italique, d'autant plus que ce n'est pas un mot connu. Le romain pour les mots étrangers n'est à mon sens indiqué que pour les mots vraiment passés dans l'usage ou les noms propres.


----------



## pointvirgule

Je suis de l'avis de MC. _Chain gang_ est un terme étranger dont l'emploi n'est pas courant en français et qui n'apparaît pas dans les dictionnaires français (contrairement à _smartphone_, par exemple). Je le mettrais sans hésiter en italique. Quel est l'argument invoqué par le correcteur pour justifier son opinion ?


----------



## shrallseb

Dans votre réponse, vous composez pourtant "smartphone" en italique… C'est parce qu'il s'agit d'un autonyme (le mot "smartphone") ? Je me pose la question car selon moi, "smartphone" est passé dans le langage courant en français et ne nécessite pas d'italiques (en tant que mot étranger).

Je m'appuie sur le Larousse, qui contient le mot "smartphone" – et, au passage, je viens d'apprendre que le Larousse recommande plutôt d'utiliser le mot "ordiphone" (recommandation officielle pour la France, semble-t-il).

Je précise que je ne compte pas suivre la recommandation du Larousse, je passe déjà suffisamment pour un _nerd_ comme ça


----------



## Maître Capello

shrallseb said:


> Dans votre réponse, vous composez pourtant "smartphone" en italique… C'est parce qu'il s'agit d'un autonyme (le mot "smartphone") ?


Je ne sais pas ce que PV avait en tête, mais c'est bien ainsi que je l'aurais composé et pour cette raison-là. 

Donc en effet si je parle du mot _smartphone_, je vais le composer en italique, mais pas si j'emploie ce terme dans une phrase, par exemple : _Je viens d'acheter un nouveau smartphone_.


----------



## Alex5512

pointvirgule said:


> Je suis de l'avis de MC. _Chain gang_ est un terme étranger dont l'emploi n'est pas courant en français et qui n'apparaît pas dans les dictionnaires français (contrairement à _smartphone_, par exemple). Je le mettrais sans hésiter en italique. Quel est l'argument invoqué par le correcteur pour justifier son opinion ?



Je suis du même de avis que Maître Capello. Ceci dit, c'est plutôt ordiphone que je mettrai en italique car peu de personne en ont entendu parler. J'ajouterai la définition qu'en donne le Larousse en bas de page.


----------



## iuytr

Je n'utiliserais pas nerd (ou _nerd _comme vous voulez) pour qualifier quelqu'un qui utiliserait _ordiphone !_


----------



## JClaudeK

iuytr said:


> Je n'utiliserais pas nerd (ou _nerd _comme vous voulez) pour qualifier quelqu'un qui utiliserait _ordiphone !_



Moi non plus, je le qualifierais plutôt de "puriste". 

Voir aussi smartphone / téléphone intelligent, ordiphone, etc.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> mais pas si j'emploie ce terme dans une phrase, par exemple : _Je viens d'acheter un nouveau smartphone_.


Loin de moi l'idée de pinailler, mais le fait est que _smartphone _est écrit en italique là aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bien sûr puisqu'il se trouve dans une phrase elle-même en italique !  Ce terme n'y est donc pas mis en évidence comme il se doit. S'il avait fallu le mettre en exergue dans cette phrase en italique, il aurait été composé en romain…

_Je viens d'acheter un nouveau smartphone_. 
Je viens d'acheter un nouveau smartphone. 
Je viens d'acheter un nouveau _smartphone_. 
_Je viens d'acheter un nouveau_ smartphone.


----------

